# Locating GraphicEye



## donflaks (Feb 14, 2013)

My AV equipment is located at the opposite end of the theater from the entrance. Should I be placing the GraphicEye at the entrance so I can turn on the lights as I enter, or should it be located with the AV equipment (out of sight) and control the lighting only with the emote?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

donflaks said:


> My AV equipment is located at the opposite end of the theater from the entrance. Should I be placing the GraphicEye at the entrance so I can turn on the lights as I enter, or should it be located with the AV equipment (out of sight) and control the lighting only with the emote?


Welcome to HTS Don!

I located mine out of sight as I did not care to see it. If you are hiding your equipment, I personally would hide the GE as well.

Then, you have a couple options for controlling the lights. Lutron makes "wall switches" for those that really need a switch (my wife keeps harping on me that she needs this :heehee - it looks pretty much like the 5 buttons you see on the GE to swap between scenes and it wired much the same as a light switch from my understanding.

Alternatively, you can control them with a remote function. I personally use iRule and found it easy to configure - I am using it to control the whole room and not just lighting - and I know there are other options as well.


----------

